# modifing a din and half dash to double din



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

has anyone ever done this to a tahoe or anything similiar. ive never done any glass work but im no stranger to customizing. need advice of what can be done

post up pics of any dashes thats been done

heres a pic of dash


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@May 29 2009, 10:35 PM~14042047
> *anybody?
> *


THEY SHOULD MAKE A METRA KIT FOR THAT.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 30 2009, 04:07 AM~14044441
> *THEY SHOULD MAKE A METRA KIT FOR THAT.
> *


  its a din and a half and needs to opened up to a double din. dont think theres a kit for that :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@May 30 2009, 07:29 AM~14044673
> * its a din and a half and needs to opened up to a double din. dont think theres a kit for that :uh:
> *


I ERASED THE OTHER PART OF THAT ON ACCIDENT WHEN I EDITIED IT. THERE WAS A PIONEER UNIT THAT WORKED IN THOSE APPLICATIONS, BUT THEY SORTA SUCKED. OTHER THEN THAT YOU CAN ATTEMPT TO RE-WORK THE DASH CUTTING OFF SOME RELIEF UP TOP, BUT IT IS NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU MUCH HELP TO GET A HALF AN INCH. I KNOW I HAD A JEEP GRAND CHEROOKEE, AND THERE WAS NO WAY TO DI IT, BUT TOO RE-WORK THE DASH TO GET IT IN THERE, AND IT STILL DID NOT SIT EVEN.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

you have to relocate the heater controls and open up the space.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@May 30 2009, 10:06 AM~14044940
> *you have to relocate the heater controls and open up the space.
> *


No, you don't have to relocate the HVAC controls...

This is the first pic I found on FSC, there are many more...










Just one of the MANY threads about it on FSC...

http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=381429


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 30 2009, 09:47 AM~14045112
> *No, you don't have to relocate the HVAC controls...
> 
> This is the first pic I found on FSC, there are many more...
> ...


THAT IS NICE WORK.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 30 2009, 09:47 AM~14045112
> *No, you don't have to relocate the HVAC controls...
> 
> This is the first pic I found on FSC, there are many more...
> ...


hell yea i like that

that wouldnt be hard to do at all

thanx for the info :thumbsup:


----------

